# Is it an issue of timing?



## antiemm (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am fairly new to the forum so forgive me if this has already been discussed. 

After searching through the Warre forum for a while I found several threads where folks have trouble getting their bees to move down beyond the second box. There was some speculation as to why, but I am wondering if sometimes it is just a matter of timing. Particularly with a first year package install.

Last year I installed a new package of bees in a new Warre hive. Like many others describe, they started out great guns and quickly built out the first two boxes then stalled out. Not only did they stall but they got mean and started building queen cells (although I don't think they ever swarmed). I thought maybe they had lost their queen but now I'm not so sure. I recently read an article at the Warre Store website about supering a Warre hive (http://www.thewarrestore.com/superingawarre.htmand) and now I think maybe they stopped building comb because they had enough brood to suit their needs and since they will not store honey above the brood they had nothing to do until the brood hatched. This article speculates that they get idle and cranky because they have nothing to do.... Idle bees are the devil's workshop????

What do you think based on your experiences?


----------

